# My new grail - TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110



## kjse7en

Hello guys!

Just back from Hong Kong, was on a business trip there for a week.

It's always great to be back home with wife and family. But this trip's a little extra special, because a new grail along the way home - the new Aquaracer Ceramic 500M :-d

Hong Kong is always a great place for trying out watches! So many stores, boutiques and who cares if you're in the store to try or to buy as the consumer traffic just never stops.

The AR Ceramic 500M has always been on my list, and I'm also very clear of the criteria/setup I want - buy in bracelet, add-on OEM rubber strap (FT6027) and OEM deployant clasp (FC5040-0). Oh yes, I'm very obsessed with deployant clasp as I view them really as work of art, rather than mere engineering beauty. So I'd insisted to myself that I wanted FC5040-0, and not FC5040. The "-0" indicates the newer iteration of the clasp which I really like since apart from the new dual-pin mechanism, it's also thicker and complements the rubber strap to be a sportier watch.

So there I was, walking along the main road visited quite a few ADs, and bump into yet another reputable ADs which carry major brands like TAG, Omega, Chopard etc.

It was 9pm. I sat down calmly, browsing through the TAG display, and asked to view while pointing towards the WAK2110 sitting graciously in the middle of the crowd. Now, I told myself, it's time to put in some serious thought. Holding the watch in flesh, it felt great on the wrist, nice size for me at 41mm, has good weight (hence perceived substance), calm horizontal lines on the black dial, classic date position at 3 with matching black disc, sweeping second hand with pointed arrow tip, and together with the beautiful ceramic bezel...all just sing so harmoniously to me. Ok, fully satisfied with the watch, now onto the price!

First, I asked what is the discount like, and there you go, the standard reply with boutique rate discount (bear in mind they are AD). Then the negotiation went on and I threw in my ask for also wanting OEM strap and clasp. Just before the sales rep went to try out the branch manager's final acceptance on my offer, I took a glimpse on my watch, indicating 9.29pm, and I asked (reminding) if they're closing at 10pm. I do hope the time urgency factor would play to my side so also giving them the impression that the accessories (strap + clasp) are just as important to me that if you structure the discount at the expense of the accessories you would lose me for the watch too.

So Yes!! Got a GREAT price for my ideal "package". I asked to swap the bracelet with rubber strap right in the store to be sure it fits nicely and after all I'll be keeping the bracelet for nicer occasion. In fact I didn't even ask them to resize the bracelet so I can keep it new and untouched as long as I can resist.

Hope you enjoyed my little grail purchasing journey and now onto some pics...







(stock pic :-!)









































I'm really loving this watch!

Cheers :-d,
KJ


----------



## calibre 11

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*

very nice- congrats


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*

nice pick up

love my TT 500M


----------



## kjse7en

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*



calibre 11 said:


> very nice- congrats


Thanks David! Your article on this watch was motivating


----------



## scooby

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*

That watch looks fantastic. Congrats. Are the case sides brushed or polished?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*

polished


----------



## imagwai

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*

If I were to buy another watch at some point, this would probably be top of my list right now.


----------



## kjse7en

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*



meddc said:


> If I were to buy another watch at some point, this would probably be top of my list right now.


It's a beautiful watch. Pictures can't really do justice to how nice the ceramic bezel is...


----------



## kjse7en

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*

Thought of sharing this shot of a nice reflective tone on the ceramic bezel...









Cheers :-d
KJ


----------



## kjse7en

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*

Sharing more pics ;-)









































Sorry...bracelet is still "virgin"... :-d

Cheers
KJ


----------



## G26okie

Mine says hi! The way the light is captured by the polished indice borders/ hands/ and bezel is fantastic.

















Sent from my iPhone


----------



## kjse7en

Hello there buddy!

Yes, I really love the reflections on those parts, but as I only have cell camera, unable to capture a nice shot of the reflection. Below is one I tried hardest


----------



## CKL1213

IMHO, this is the best looking AR at the moment


----------



## kanguru

Looking good! That watch is a beaut! Congrats!


----------



## kjse7en

kanguru said:


> Looking good! That watch is a beaut! Congrats!


Thanks! It's my best all-rounder too


----------



## wilfreb

i love everithing about the new 500M but the size. i love the ceramic bezel on my Deepsea and i know that the one on the Aquaracer must be equaly beautiful.

im a huge Aquaracer fan and the new cleaner and classier looks are awesome, the only thing that i actually prefer from my 500M [the original one] is the size 43mm and the transparent caseback.

enjoy that fine piece my friend, the Aquaracer are awesome durable rugged pieces.


----------



## CKL1213

bracelet links for WAK2110 connected using push pins or screw?


----------



## kjse7en

CKL1213 said:


> bracelet links for WAK2110 connected using push pins or screw?


they are the regular push pins...


----------



## kjse7en

wilfreb said:


> i love everithing about the new 500M but the size. i love the ceramic bezel on my Deepsea and i know that the one on the Aquaracer must be equaly beautiful.
> 
> im a huge Aquaracer fan and the new cleaner and classier looks are awesome, the only thing that i actually prefer from my 500M [the original one] is the size 43mm and the transparent caseback.
> 
> enjoy that fine piece my friend, the Aquaracer are awesome durable rugged pieces.


Thanks Wilfreb! It's really a fine and versatile timepiece.

Indeed, it is because of the now 41mm that I'm able to swim into the AR 500M series as the 43mm is a little on the large end for me. But with both, now, makes us and many others very happy and delighted TAG owners


----------



## kjse7en

One under the evening sun...hot hot!!









Cheers :-d
KJ


----------



## lemoncola

Hi,

What size is this watch? Also your wrist size?

Thanks


----------



## kjse7en

lemoncola said:


> Hi,
> 
> What size is this watch? Also your wrist size?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, the watch case diameter is 41mm, lug-to-lug width is 48mm. Wrist is 6.5"...Hope this helps


----------



## kjse7en

Trying out on leather strap + deployant (FC5014) combo...

























HAGWE all!

Cheers :-d
KJ


----------



## justbecauseIcan

usually not a fan of aquas but this one I would wear! congratulations


----------



## kjse7en

justbecauseIcan said:


> usually not a fan of aquas but this one I would wear! congratulations


Thanks man!


----------



## Watch OCD

looks great....on rubber and also the leather...
Congrats..


----------



## kjse7en

Watch OCD said:


> looks great....on rubber and also the leather...
> Congrats..


Thanks! I was guessing the black and now slimmer bezel should be a nice fit to leather strap. Gave it a try and turn out pretty pleasant.

Now I'm still resisting to touch my still-untouched bracelet but my resistance is getting loose!!


----------



## Jzx6878

Looks awesome with the leather. Mind telling me the model number for the leather strap and clasp? Are those OEM from tag?


----------



## kjse7en

Jzx6878 said:


> Looks awesome with the leather. Mind telling me the model number for the leather strap and clasp? Are those OEM from tag?


No problem... 
The strap is just an aftermarket 20mm leather strap for TAG while the clasp is OEM TAG deployant 18mm (model FC5014). This clasp is for strap that has thinner end where it slides into the deployant, unlike FC5040(-0) which is for strap with thicker end, like TAG rubber strap.

Like most WIS, I usually like to buy & keep OEM deployant clasp for my watches, as they are really well built, and then look for nice/comfortable aftermarket strap to swap around.

However, I must confess that TAG OEM rubber strap is something no aftermarket strap could substitute. The design and shape that fits so seamlessly to the dedicated watch is just wonderful.

Enjoy your strap hunt


----------



## acello27

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*

Very nice, Enjoy.
I would get one, but I have issues with the 'lump' at 10 o'clock : )
Same with Omega. 
Just put in a flat 'auto' HEV.


----------



## kjse7en

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*



acello27 said:


> Very nice, Enjoy.
> I would get one, but I have issues with the 'lump' at 10 o'clock : )
> Same with Omega.
> Just put in a flat 'auto' HEV.


Thanks!

Loving every bit of the watch that taken together forms a very nice package


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*

That made my love my WAN2110 more, even though it's just a 300m one.


----------



## kjse7en

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*



Snoweagle said:


> That made my love my WAN2110 more, even though it's just a 300m one.


WAN2110 is a very nice piece, and certainly a very well balanced grail too


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*



kjse7en said:


> WAN2110 is a very nice piece, and certainly a very well balanced grail too


The WAN2110 is actually similar to the WAK2110, minus the helium valve, textured numbering on the bezel and textured dial too. Also the markers on the 1, 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 10 and 11 o'clock positions are circular on the WAN. ;-)


----------



## kjse7en

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*

Hello TAG buddies,

And finally...the watch in its most original form - Stainless Steel Bracelet 









































I gotta admit the watch in bracelet has a good solid feel

...but as my all-rounder, I'm still leaning towards the rubber + deployant combo :-d

















Cheers :-d
KJ


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*

The bracelet seems to be different from my WAN2110 as it's a double clasp design.


----------



## kjse7en

Snoweagle said:


> The bracelet seems to be different from my WAN2110 as it's a double clasp design.


I believe WAN is using BA0822 while the WAK series uses BA0830 which if I recall correctly is also in WAP series...


----------



## Snoweagle

kjse7en said:


> I believe WAN is using BA0822 while the WAK series uses BA0830 which if I recall correctly is also in WAP series...


Ahhh...so now I know what the WAN2110.BA0822 is all about.


----------



## CKL1213

IMHO, WAK2110, best looking Tag so far


----------



## Snoweagle

Just a quick question - Are all Aquaracers considered to be dive watches? Or just an ordinary water resistant watch?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Snoweagle said:


> Just a quick question - Are all Aquaracers considered to be dive watches? Or just an ordinary water resistant watch?


300m and a dive bezel....so I guess they are considered dive watches, thus the name "Aqua" racer.


----------



## Snoweagle

Wisconsin Proud said:


> 300m and a dive bezel....so I guess they are considered dive watches, thus the name "Aqua" racer.


Well, then perhaps. Thanks for the clarification! :-!


----------



## kanguru

Looks good on the bracelet! You're really making me want one with all these pics. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kjse7en

Wisconsin Proud said:


> 300m and a dive bezel....so I guess they are considered dive watches, thus the name "Aqua" racer.


Ditto. 300m or higher water resistance and rotating bezel for elapsed time marking are the 2 main ones.

Besides, the AR line also equipped with screw-in crown, strong lume to be legible under water as well as bracelet with diver extension mechanism.

Hope this helps


----------



## kjse7en

kanguru said:


> Looks good on the bracelet! You're really making me want one with all these pics.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Glad and happy to share.

I do hope these pics could in any small way help potential buyers by having even more actual photos of the watch to refer to ;-)

Cheers
KJ


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

kjse7en said:


> Glad and happy to share.
> 
> I do hope these pics could in any small way help potential buyers have a more realistic view of the watch via actual photos, which I myself did not have when I pulled the trigger ;-)
> 
> Cheers
> KJ


there were tons of pictures out there, including here and on Calibre 11 website


----------



## Snoweagle

kjse7en said:


> Ditto. 300m or higher water resistance and rotating bezel for elapsed time marking are the 2 main ones.
> 
> Besides, the AR line also equipped with screw-in crown, strong lume to be legible under water as well as bracelet with diver extension mechanism.
> 
> Hope this helps


But I also suppose all other TAG series also have screw-in crowns right? Yes, the diver extension is a cool addition.


----------



## kjse7en

Wisconsin Proud said:


> there were tons of pictures out there, including here and on Calibre 11 website


Should have worded differently. Thanks.

Yes, indeed, and I really like David's Calibre 11 review on the watch which was very encouraging.


----------



## kjse7en

Snoweagle said:


> But I also suppose all other TAG series also have screw-in crowns right? Yes, the diver extension is a cool addition.


Probably not. I'll let others chime in but as far as I'm aware, Monza don't and not all Carrera models have.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Snoweagle said:


> But I also suppose all other TAG series also have screw-in crowns right? Yes, the diver extension is a cool addition.


Nope. Carrera and Monaco do not have screwed in crowns. There may be others.....


----------



## Snoweagle

kjse7en said:


> Probably not. I'll let others chime in but as far as I'm aware, Monza don't and not all Carrera models have.





Wisconsin Proud said:


> Nope. Carrera and Monaco do not have screwed in crowns. There may be others.....


Thanks for the inputs guys, proud to be an Aquaracer owner!


----------



## Little Squid

What is the case thickness?


----------



## kjse7en

Little Squid said:


> What is the case thickness?


It's 12.5mm...


----------



## Little Squid

kjse7en said:


> It's 12.5mm...


Perfect. That's what I was hoping for.


----------



## phedee

Hi,

May i know how much the price in HK and how much the discount the shop can give?

Is it more cheaper to buy TAG Heuer in HK or in KL?

Thanks
Best regards,

Stanly


----------



## kjse7en

phedee said:


> Hi,
> 
> May i know how much the price in HK and how much the discount the shop can give?
> 
> Is it more cheaper to buy TAG Heuer in HK or in KL?
> 
> Thanks
> Best regards,
> 
> Stanly


Hi Stanly, I've replied you via PM.

Cheers
KJ


----------



## BHL

Very nice watch. Probably one of the best watches in current TAG Heuer line up.


----------



## kastkr

great watch, love it


----------



## kastkr

another one for perspective


----------



## zapot

kjse7en said:


> Hi Stanly, I've replied you via PM.
> 
> Cheers
> KJ


Hi,

Can I know by PM how much you have paid for your grail also? Thanks.

I am also a lover of tag aquaracer series. Had a WAB1110 for close to ten years and now am thinking of getting the
WAK2110 also but a bit torn between the WAN2110 also.

Actually there is also another aspect of WAK2110 that drawn me to it, the bracelet is actually straight compared to
the WAB or WAN one which is a bit tapered.

Congrats on your new grail! Hope to join the club soon.


----------



## Little Squid

zapot said:


> Actually there is also another aspect of WAK2110 that drawn me to it, the bracelet is actually straight compared to
> the WAB or WAN one which is a bit tapered.











There is a slight taper from crown to clasp. End links are 20mm. The links at clasp is 17mm. But the individual links are rectangular and have horizontal lines. When it wraps around the wrist, it stays flat. Unlike other ARs, whose bracelets look like this......









The side links are parallelograms, so when the bracelet wraps, the tips stick out. Kinda looks "reptilely." Of course, I'm biased cuz I own one, but the WAK bracelet is tied with Tudor Black Bay for the 2nd best looking bracelet on the market after the Rolex Oyster.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Very nice watch and box set !


----------



## zapot

Little Squid said:


> View attachment 1186460
> 
> 
> There is a slight taper from crown to clasp. End links are 20mm. The links at clasp is 17mm. But the individual links are rectangular and have horizontal lines. When it wraps around the wrist, it stays flat. Unlike other ARs, whose bracelets look like this......
> 
> View attachment 1186467
> 
> 
> The side links are parallelograms, so when the bracelet wraps, the tips stick out. Kinda looks "reptilely." Of course, I'm biased cuz I own one, but the WAK bracelet is tied with Tudor Black Bay for the 2nd best looking bracelet on the market after the Rolex Oyster.


Hi,

Yes, yes, that's what I meant abt the bracelet and I really like it that way compared to the other design.

Abt the deployment clasp, I called up tag service center and was actually quote FC5040 instead of the FC5014-0 for wak2110. Is that meant for other models but can be used for wak2110 also? Is it better than the FC5040?

Thanks


----------



## bjornid

Really nice watch you have got there. Very similar to my Planet Ocean. This would be my TAG if I should get a new one.
The PO is nice but sometimes heavy on the wrist. How is the level of comfort of the AR and do you find it to be a good everyday watch?
And what is the weight of the watch?


----------



## Little Squid

150g when sized for tiny 6 1/4" wrists. Very comfortable. I wore a suit last night and its 12.5mm thickness fit nicely under shirt cuffs. For small guys like me, it's dimensions are big enough to be modern, yet small enough so that when this big watch fads dies, it will stay relevant.


----------



## underpar

Little Squid said:


> when this big watch fads dies, it will stay relevant.


I wouldn't hold your breath, this "fad" has been around for decades now. The fact that Rolex finally caved and increased the size of their sports watch cases should tell you something.


----------



## billr

Very nice.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

underpar said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath, this "fad" has been around for decades now. The fact that Rolex finally caved and increased the size of their sports watch cases should tell you something.


It tells me a 36mm watch looks goofy on a 300lb executive that sits behind a desk and eats out every meal


----------



## underpar

Wisconsin Proud said:


> It tells me a 36mm watch looks goofy on a 300lb executive that sits behind a desk and eats out every meal


Lol. But really for them to start producing a 43mm sea dweller in 2008 was one thing but when they take their most iconic watch, the Submariner and the GMTII/Explorer cases up to 42mm was like them conceding that larger cases are here to stay. Now 42mm may not be too large by some standards, however it is huge for Rolex.


----------



## Surfrider

Interesting thread and sweet watch! Congrats! I've been considering the same one (WAK2110) as well, but I'm having trouble finding answers to a few things I'd like to know. Can someone please help? I'd like to know:

-I mean no disrespect, but does that gap (see attached borrowed picture) where the bracelet meets the closed clasp look that big on all of these WAK models? I'm a little picky about that sort of thing. I don't think the one on the WAN had a gap.

-If you wanted to, could you retro-fit a WAN clasp on the WAK bracelet? Approx. cost?

-Do these new ones have similar problems with their crown like some of the WAN's did? If so,

-How much would that be to have it fixed if it was after your warranty period and you just pay for it out-of-pocket?

Sorry for all the questions, and I don't mean to offend anyone. I love this watch and I'm seriously considering buying one. Thanks!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

The reason for that gap is thats where you can make micro adjustments. there are three holes for this adjustment. If you have it on the smallest setting as I assume the guy in the above pic does, you will see this gap. If you have it on the setting closest to the end of the clasp then this gap is smaller.

You need some "play" in the gap to offer these micro adjustments.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

The wetsuit extension is also folded into the clasp in this area so the clasp needs to be a little thicker there.


----------



## RTea

Wisconsin Proud said:


> The reason for that gap is thats where you can make micro adjustments. there are three holes for this adjustment. If you have it on the smallest setting as I assume the guy in the above pic does, you will see this gap. If you have it on the setting closest to the end of the clasp then this gap is smaller.
> 
> You need some "play" in the gap to offer these micro adjustments.


I think the micro adjustments are on the other side of the clasp if I'm not mistaken.

In any case, many bracelets with similar style clasps will have some kind of gap here. My Omega Speedmaster has the same thing.


----------



## Jzx6878

I bought this watch not long ago, and have realised that its been gaining approximately 10-15 seconds a day. Is this normal? Or should I get it checked?


----------



## Snoweagle

Jzx6878 said:


> I bought this watch not long ago, and have realised that its been gaining approximately 10-15 seconds a day. Is this normal? Or should I get it checked?


My WAN2110 gains approx close to 10 secs a day too but I'm not too bothered about it. If 15 secs a day is a bit too much I feel. Perhaps could get it regulated.


----------



## Little Squid

Mine is +10 right now. I might get it regulated in couple months. Will continue to track it.


----------



## rocknsnow

Mine does 12-15 sec per day. I think that it is okay not been a cosc spec watch. I might get it regulated still.


----------



## Chopperhontas

Hi guys,
found you whilst searching for some info on my new watch. Seeing as you haven't had a snap of the blue one I thought I show you mine. Sorry it's a phone camera but hope it's ok?!


----------



## Watch OCD

Chopperhontas said:


> Hi guys,
> found you whilst searching for some info on my new watch. Seeing as you haven't had a snap of the blue one I thought I show you mine. Sorry it's a phone camera but hope it's ok?!


nice |>
this blue dial ceramic AR caught my eye over the weekend, while browsing the window of Tag boutique, at the Mall.
now im keeping my self away from any shops that carry Tags.....my wallet cant take it anymore....especially another diver


----------



## philskywalker

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*

what great pics!! and a great piece!!!


----------



## Reaper85

rocknsnow said:


> Mine does 12-15 sec per day. I think that it is okay not been a cosc spec watch. I might get it regulated still.


ETA 2824-2 can easily be regulated to +2s per day, so that is not ok.
I can do it myself, but if the watch is 200m or more WR, I just leave it be if it is 10s or less.
Altough I really don't need that much WR, and if you don't pinch the gasket (I learned that you must screw it slowly and carefully by hand, only then using sticky ball), grease the gasket with silicone and screw it back well (I take a photo of position of the backcase before and after), it shouldn't be much worse regarding WR.

I don't know why I am writing this here, most of the Tag owners just go to an AD anyway.

But the watch should have an elabore movement anyway:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/tag-calibre-5-what-grade-298193.html#post2690041

Which means +/-7s per day:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f405/gra...-conquest-automatic-468282-3.html#post3477907


----------



## Nauticqua

Hey, I just ordered this watch and I was wondering how well it keeps time now that you've owned it for awhile. +- SPD? Also, does it seem like the crown issues are fixed?? I was a little hesitant because of that, but the thing is so damn good looking I couldn't resist. Thanks,

Paul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaiserphoenix

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*

Looks super slick!! Congrats! wear it in good health mate!


----------



## john111

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*

Really nice lookin watch seems two tone maybe it is the reflection but congrats ...


----------



## justbecauseIcan

justbecauseIcan said:


> usually not a fan of aquas but this one I would wear! congratulations


I said this in this thread back in May.

Today I purchased the 500m ceramic 

I'll pick it up tomorrow morning, as they just had a new shipping coming in and will send one over from the head office overnight so I'll get one fresh out of the plane instead of a demonstrator.

Pictures will follow!

I now have two Tags, a Carrera Cal 16 and the Aqua 500, will sell the Carrera now - I am a bit over it & how large it wears on my small-ish wrist.


----------



## wristclock

Reaper85 said:


> *ETA 2824-2 *can easily be regulated to +2s per day, so that is not ok.


I thought TAG was starting to use selita sw200 movements now? Not that it really maters.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

Picked it up today, straight to the beach.

Wears great, will check the timekeeping in the next few weeks & send it in to regulate if necessary. Had incredible improvements when regulating my Carrera and the sales woman said it would be free to do under warranty.


----------



## Drewbo

justbecauseIcan said:


> Picked it up today, straight to the beach.


That's a great looking watch mate.

That last shot is fantastic!

Congrats!


----------



## Nauticqua

Looks good on you. Great beach shot too!  hAppy holidays

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justbecauseIcan

Thanks!

I've heard that the Cal 5 (not sure whether I have the ETA or Sellita, it's from a new shipment but this being Australia it could still be the old one) loses its power quicker than the Cal 16 (7750) or does not wind as well. 

I am a bit scared about the crown stripping issue (that was common with the older model) as I do not know if that has been fixed or is still essentially the same with the new model. If the movement proves to be accurate enough, I'd like to keep it on a winder to reduce screwing with the crown..

does anyone know for sure whether the crown has been redesigned for the WAK?


----------



## Nauticqua

justbecauseIcan said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've heard that the Cal 5 (not sure whether I have the ETA or Sellita, it's from a new shipment but this being Australia it could still be the old one) loses its power quicker than the Cal 16 (7750) or does not wind as well.
> 
> I am a bit scared about the crown stripping issue (that was common with the older model)
> 
> does anyone know for sure whether the crown has been redesigned for the WAK?


I own the same watch as a result of a recent purchase. The watch I believe is great, except for the crown. I try to be very careful, but I think you will find it will screw in to a certain point and then later it will screw in a bit more. I find it very unusual but it takes me about 5 times screwing it in throughout the day till it's fully down. For that reason alone, your idea of keeping it fully wound, is a good one. Let me know if you experience the same thing, because I just find it to be very unusual in my experience.

Paul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justbecauseIcan

I've only adjusted the time once so far and was not quite sure when the crown was fully in and I honestly do not know how much force I should apply in the end to ensure a perfect seal without doing any damage.

However, since screwing it down, it has not moved or loosened to screw in further. 

I've read that pushing the crown in and turning it in the opposite direction before screwing it in would eliminate the risk of stripping it. I am just wondering whether TAG has addressed the issue since it seemed very common on the older model and they had all sorts of warranty issues.

How hard are you supposed to tighten it? I'd like to use it in the ocean and would not want to risk anything there.


----------



## Nauticqua

I wish I had an answer for you. I've owned many, many watches over the years and this is the only time I've been puzzled by something so simple as screwing and unscrewing a crown. I've heard the tag crowns are prone to stripping, so I try to be carful screwing it in, but when I feel resistance, I stop even though it is not in all the way. After an 20 mins, another quarter turn.

I think they have a lot of rubber in their crown design and it's tough to screw the crown in tightly. Hope you're good and don't have these problems. Enjoy the ocean.

Paul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justbecauseIcan

Did you check the position of the TAG logo on the crown to see if you can actually screw it in further after a while or if it actually unscrews itself a little?

I believe that on some crowns, you need to apply constant (slight) pressure whilst screwing it in, not just until it catches the thread. So it may be that this slight pressure is all that's needed to get it down correctly at first try - and then remember the position of the logo once again for future reference. It's not really acceptable or convenient if you have to retighten it multiple times. 

When tightening the crown, are you just squeezing an O-ring or putting pressure on sensitive parts within the mechanism?

I googled this issue and it seems that nobody reported such issues with the WAK series so far. There can be no doubt that the many reported issues with the older model made TAG aware of the faulty design (they actually started to cover it under warranty after so many customers were outraged that they previously did not) but nobody seems to know for sure whether it has actually been redesigned.


----------



## Nauticqua

I read all the threads I could regarding the issues with the tag crowns. It seems the problems were more consistent on the waj series 500m divers. However, to answer your question, I originally thought the gasket pressure was unscrewing the crown ever so slightly. Upon further inspection, I realized it hadn't moved and that I was still able to turn it ever so slightly another 1/4 turn before I felt pressure. I would have to continue this method periodically until the crown was fully down. I realize this is ridiculous and shouldn't be that way, but perhaps I'm just being over cautious in not trying to force it? Maybe I need to try what you said and keep a slight pressure the whole time it's being screwed in. It's kind of ridiculous that it's not just smooth though you know? I was playing with my buddies planet ocean, and the crown is just like butter. It threads easily and Stops perfectly with no worries of over tightening. It's an unfortunate flaw, that remains with the tag design, and I don't think it will change unless they scrap their faulty internal thread mechanism.

Paul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoeob1982

kjse7en said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Just back from Hong Kong, was on a business trip there for a week.
> 
> It's always great to be back home with wife and family. But this trip's a little extra special, because a new grail along the way home - the new Aquaracer Ceramic 500M :-d
> 
> Hong Kong is always a great place for trying out watches! So many stores, boutiques and who cares if you're in the store to try or to buy as the consumer traffic just never stops.
> 
> The AR Ceramic 500M has always been on my list, and I'm also very clear of the criteria/setup I want - buy in bracelet, add-on OEM rubber strap (FT6027) and OEM deployant clasp (FC5040-0). Oh yes, I'm very obsessed with deployant clasp as I view them really as work of art, rather than mere engineering beauty. So I'd insisted to myself that I wanted FC5040-0, and not FC5040. The "-0" indicates the newer iteration of the clasp which I really like since apart from the new dual-pin mechanism, it's also thicker and complements the rubber strap to be a sportier watch.
> 
> So there I was, walking along the main road visited quite a few ADs, and bump into yet another reputable ADs which carry major brands like TAG, Omega, Chopard etc.
> 
> It was 9pm. I sat down calmly, browsing through the TAG display, and asked to view while pointing towards the WAK2110 sitting graciously in the middle of the crowd. Now, I told myself, it's time to put in some serious thought. Holding the watch in flesh, it felt great on the wrist, nice size for me at 41mm, has good weight (hence perceived substance), calm horizontal lines on the black dial, classic date position at 3 with matching black disc, sweeping second hand with pointed arrow tip, and together with the beautiful ceramic bezel...all just sing so harmoniously to me. Ok, fully satisfied with the watch, now onto the price!
> 
> First, I asked what is the discount like, and there you go, the standard reply with boutique rate discount (bear in mind they are AD). Then the negotiation went on and I threw in my ask for also wanting OEM strap and clasp. Just before the sales rep went to try out the branch manager's final acceptance on my offer, I took a glimpse on my watch, indicating 9.29pm, and I asked (reminding) if they're closing at 10pm. I do hope the time urgency factor would play to my side so also giving them the impression that the accessories (strap + clasp) are just as important to me that if you structure the discount at the expense of the accessories you would lose me for the watch too.
> 
> So Yes!! Got a GREAT price for my ideal "package". I asked to swap the bracelet with rubber strap right in the store to be sure it fits nicely and after all I'll be keeping the bracelet for nicer occasion. In fact I didn't even ask them to resize the bracelet so I can keep it new and untouched as long as I can resist.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed my little grail purchasing journey and now onto some pics...
> 
> View attachment 1081756
> (stock pic :-!)
> 
> View attachment 1081773
> 
> 
> View attachment 1081759
> 
> 
> View attachment 1081760
> 
> 
> View attachment 1081761
> 
> 
> View attachment 1081762
> 
> 
> I'm really loving this watch!
> 
> Cheers :-d,
> KJ


hi, apologies if I have written this in the wrong place this is my first comment. I am looking at purchasing this watch for my partner, can you request to buy both straps?


----------



## jbhoo

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*

great thread kj, i recently purchased a calibre 16 aquaracer with a rubber strap with a buckle which is quite stiff to take on and off, and was wondering if tag did a rubber strap with the deployment clasp, well you answered my question, cheers


----------



## kjse7en

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*



jbhoo said:


> great thread kj, i recently purchased a calibre 16 aquaracer with a rubber strap with a buckle which is quite stiff to take on and off, and was wondering if tag did a rubber strap with the deployment clasp, well you answered my question, cheers


Thanks. I noticed the strap version of new ceramic chrono series (e.g. CAK2110) comes with the tang buckle and not deployant. If you want one, my guess is that deployant strap FT6028 would fit, coupled with clasp either FC5048 (pull-out style) or FC5040-0 (double pusher release).

Oh, Congrats on your new purchase~!!


----------



## richnyc

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*

Great review, great posts!!! Thx. It gave me the push I needed to go out and buy the Aqua 500... Thanks, excellent watch!!! I'm enjoying it immensely. The size is just perfect for my 7.25" wrist: 41mm and ONLY 12mm tall!!! Gotta love it on a dress diver. I'm not a huge fan of big, tool divers anymore, lol...


----------



## Crunchy

Very nice, I love these buying stories.


----------



## drthmaul

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*

Love the bezel.


----------



## hydrochrono

11 pages of discussion on an awesome dive watch but not a single lume shot? Can someone fix that please???


----------



## justbecauseIcan

hydrochrono said:


> 11 pages of discussion on an awesome dive watch but not a single lume shot? Can someone fix that please???


I can fix that, lume is ok, could be a bit brighter and last a little longer. Depends on what you are used to.


----------



## WatchTheTime7

bump for greatness. great buying story. hoping to buy this watch soon as well!


----------



## kjse7en

One fix ;-)


----------



## kjse7en

It's really to my very pleasant surprise that this thread has since garnered more than 57,000 views~!! :-d


----------



## richnyc

Still have it, still love it, still wear it


----------



## sickened1

One of my favorites...


----------



## iVW

Can anyone of you report the accuracy of WAK2110? For the +/- secs

Just got one, mine was +6 secs


----------



## Snoweagle

iVW said:


> Can anyone of you report the accuracy of WAK2110? For the +/- secs
> 
> Just got one, mine was +6 secs


Don't have a WAK2110 but I've the cousin, the WAN2110. After owning the watch for nearly 2 years, it's around +/- 6-7 secs per day. So I'd say yours is normal.


----------



## dude76

I have the WAK2111, the blue version. The most accurate watch I've ever owned! It's so accurate, that I set watches I buy using it as a reference, including quartz ones!

Bought it at an AD, knowingly overpaying compared to discounters prices, but I got to choose from several pieces and inspect them before paying. Also, made them put the watches on a timegrapher. I chose the one that was 2 or 3 seconds slow, although I prefer the watch to run a bit fast, but others weren't so good. But after a period of about two weeks, it started to run 0 s/day if it's worn every day, and keeps on like that for almost two months now! When it's not worn and left in the box, on the second day the power reserve runs out and it gains about 5 sec in the last few hours.


----------



## hondoxxx

*Newbie help needed!*

How to remove pin collar pins on the bracelet?


----------



## hondoxxx

*Re: Newbie help needed!*

Solution found.

By the way, this is the nicest one of all Aquaracers.

In my opinion, this is in the top three of all the diver watches. My ranking is:

1. Rolex Submariner
2. Omega Seamaster
3. Tag Heuer Aquaracer
4. Longines Hydroconquest
5. Oris Diver


----------



## carhappykid

At Knicks training facility with Phil Jackson.


----------



## Puma74

Im considering the Blue ceramic version.

I have seen it look almost PURPLE in some pictures.

Anyone have any REAL LIFE pictures?

Comments on if you regretted buying the blue version?

I am drawn to the blue because it is different.

Thanks


----------



## BreitLight

*Re: Newbie help needed!*



hondoxxx said:


> Solution found.
> 
> By the way, this is the nicest one of all Aquaracers.
> 
> In my opinion, this is in the top three of all the diver watches. My ranking is:
> 
> 1. Rolex Submariner
> 2. Omega Seamaster
> 3. Tag Heuer Aquaracer
> 4. Longines Hydroconquest
> 5. Oris Diver


No love for the SuperOcean Steelfish? Youch.


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: Newbie help needed!*



hondoxxx said:


> Solution found.
> 
> By the way, this is the nicest one of all Aquaracers.
> 
> In my opinion, this is in the top three of all the diver watches. My ranking is:
> 
> 1. Rolex Submariner
> 2. Omega Seamaster
> 3. Tag Heuer Aquaracer
> 4. Longines Hydroconquest
> 5. Oris Diver


Aquaracer as in all Aquaracers or just the WAK2110 which is the watch in this discussion thread?


----------



## hondoxxx

*Re: Newbie help needed!*



Snoweagle said:


> Aquaracer as in all Aquaracers or just the WAK2110 which is the watch in this discussion thread?


This WAK2110 is nicest. SuperOcean has too busy dial for me


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: Newbie help needed!*



hondoxxx said:


> This WAK2110 is nicest. SuperOcean has too busy dial for me


Good choices! I only have the WAN2110 though ;-)


----------



## wildcat

Puma74 said:


> Im considering the Blue ceramic version.
> 
> I have seen it look almost PURPLE in some pictures.
> 
> Anyone have any REAL LIFE pictures?
> 
> Comments on if you regretted buying the blue version?
> 
> I am drawn to the blue because it is different.
> 
> Thanks


I don't have any pics but I've tried it on in the past. The blue was a kind of powder blue, really nice. The perfect summer watch.


----------



## iVW

WAK2110. Kind of lume shot in a bar. I'd say this piece is quite eye-catching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjse7en

Vibrant shot there!


iVW said:


> WAK2110. Kind of lume shot in a bar. I'd say this piece is quite eye-catching. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milko

excellent thread, found after I ordered mine, but before I have it on wrist...
Good reading to soften the wait.


----------



## kjse7en

Thanks. It's a great watch and I'm sure you will have good times! ENJOY!!



Milko said:


> excellent thread, found after I ordered mine, but before I have it on wrist...
> Good reading to soften the wait.


----------



## nanjiunn

What a Beauty!









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mar32

very nice! you will enjoy


----------



## stryker58

Congrats on a beauty. I've been thinking of selling my WAN 2110 and upgrading to this one someday.


----------



## Will3020

Absolutely gorgeous on every level, congrats on the new acquisition.


----------



## watchfanatic100

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*

Very nice watch,looks to be of substanial weight too,congrats!!!


----------



## mnp2597

*Re: New TAG Heuer Aquaracer Ceramic 500M Calibre 5 - WAK2110*

I am not a Tag guy, but that sir is a beautiful watch


----------



## beowulfpt

Had mine for a couple of months now and still not tired of looking at it for no reason. 

The rubber on the strap is now softer and even more comfortable. 

Have you timed yours? Mine is gaining 6-7s/day. Enough to require a monthly adjustment.


----------



## beowulfpt

Don't want to hijack the thread but didn't resist. ..


----------



## enricodepaoli

I find myself looking at my wrist without even noticing the time.. just starring at the watch, many times a day 

As for the precision, it is not uncommon that the watch, even bought brand new, may need some kind of ajustment by a watchmaker...



beowulfpt said:


> Had mine for a couple of months now and still not tired of looking at it for no reason.
> 
> The rubber on the strap is now softer and even more comfortable.
> 
> Have you timed yours? Mine is gaining 6-7s/day. Enough to require a monthly adjustment.


----------



## beowulfpt

enricodepaoli said:


> I find myself looking at my wrist without even noticing the time.. just starring at the watch, many times a day


Yes I know exactly what you mean. And it looks much better than in the photos. Nice detail on the dial. Although that applies to most watches, probably.

The glass and ceramic appear to be very scratch proof, but the thin ring of metal between the ceramic and glass can be easily scratched.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iVW

May I join the club please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iVW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcollectio

Good choice mate.
Clearly among Tag Heuer top model.
Enjoy !


----------



## time_freak

Very nice! Enjoy in good health. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

